# Your favourite smelling car shampoo



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

*What's the best smelling car shampoo you've come across?* Many shampoos smell very similar and this is obviously subjective but I'd be interested to see which currently stand out above the rest.

For me 3M's Car Wash Soap is easily the best, it smells like cherrys, it's almost exactly the same as Cherry Heering Liqueur. It's so nice I found myself washing my car and all the family's cars more frequently than usual. Having a nice smelling shampoo really does make it more of a pleasure to wash a car.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

3M Shampoo is amazing! hard to stop myself tasting a bit :lol:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Britemax Clean Max... mmm, Bubblegum :argie:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Easy, Auto Finesse Lather.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

never used lather, Ordered some just waiting it to be delivered so can open it and give it a wiff!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Duragloss 901 :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Triplewax car shampoo - lovely scent. Used to add it to the snowfoam mix.

Not a fan of the fruity scents.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

DJ BTBM for me :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

NornIron said:


> *Britemax Clean Max*... mmm, Bubblegum :argie:


+2, it smells even better if you add it to snowfoam :argie:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Maxolen #13 Wax-Free Shampoo

Smells of 80's aftershave, very manly haha


----------



## Shovel (May 6, 2011)

Chemical Guys Extreme Bodywash & Wax,


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

NornIron said:


> Britemax Clean Max... mmm, Bubblegum :argie:


+1 love it


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Tips said:


> +2, it smells even better if you add it to snowfoam :argie:


Got to try that tips


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

AF Lather!


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry to go a bit of topic guys, but when you add shampoos etc to a snowfoam mix do you add on top of the snowfoam in the bottle or do you include it in the amount you put in.

I found that really hard to explain haha, I mean if you normallput say an inch and a half of snowfoam in the bottle, then top up with water, and you wanted to add something, would you put the inch and half of snowfoam in, then add the extra product, or put say an inch of snowfoam in then half an inch of shampoo or whatever?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Just add a glug of shampoo with your usual dosage of snow foam solution.

With a grubby car it can make all the difference.

Hope that helps.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo juice Sour Power smells of fresh green apples.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Meguiars ultimate wash and wax smells amazing!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Prima Hydro smells delightful


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

Duragloss 901 yummy


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Love the smell of G-wash!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Angelwax shampoo smells soooo nice


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I've not used it yet but Autobrite Banana Gloss smells amazing! :argie:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

have to agree with op, 3m car wash soap does it for me.


----------



## 200 Alex (Jun 24, 2012)

Zaino Z7. Yum.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Chrissyronald said:


> never used lather, Ordered some just waiting it to be delivered so can open it and give it a wiff!


It's like Oranges to me.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Meg's Soft Wash Gel 

Zaino Z7 is a close second.


----------



## filippo89 (Mar 19, 2012)

CG bubblewash


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Dodo-Juice Low on Eau ; technically a rinseless wash, but the scent is awe inspiring...

Steampunk


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

filippo89 said:


> CG bubblewash


This. CG Extreme bubblewash smells great.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Swissvax Car Bath = exactly same smell as Malibu Rum! 
Lusso Auto Bathe = very nice coconut smell! 
Duragloss 901 = nice cherry smell in the bucket!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Maxi Suds II, Cherry Bakewell


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lusso shampoo smells really good.
i also like megs gold class smell,its very very nice.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

DJ BTBM and CG Glossworkz for me


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Autobrite Banana Gloss for me.


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

All sound great, I particularly like the sound of Clean Max, think I’ll have to try that next.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

You will love the BriteMAX :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

You won't be disappointed with clean max. I've got a gallon of that and a gallon of hydro wash.

Both great but in smell alone hydro wash edges it.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Gtechniq G-Wash, smells of beautiful cherries.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwash, smells like cherry drops.
Maxi Suds II - marzipan/almondy smell.
AF Lather smells not bad - citrusy.. sort of fresh clean smell like kitchen cleaner(in a good way)

also, the best smelling snowfoam ever has to be the turtlewax pro series cherry.. its the only one that smells strong through the lance.. everyone comments on it!


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

+1 for Megs Gold Class..............

Now if this was a wax smelling thread I would be here all day


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wolf's Nano Bathe - fresh apples!


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

+1 For CleanMax by britmax smell like a blueberry bubble gum


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Another for Duragloss 901 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Easily Zymol autowash. Second is Muc off Ubershine (apples)


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Prima Hydro is the fruitiest I have used


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

DW extreme bubblewash


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> DW extreme bubblewash


+1 :thumb:


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Just taken a count of what everyone has mentioned. Here are the shampoos with the most votes:










Feel free to continue to post your favourites.


----------



## m4drx (Aug 14, 2011)

NornIron said:


> Britemax Clean Max... mmm, Bubblegum :argie:


yup :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

duragloss


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Wolfgang Autobathe p h neutral, smells lush if you like germolene !


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Another vote for CG maxi suds. Smells awesome!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have 2 favorite shampoo smells which just happen to be also my favorite shampoo's anyway, and they are GWash and Autobrite Banana Gloss


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Going to have to try and get my hands on this Britemax clean max. Sounds great.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

CG Maxi-suds and Poorboy's Slick and Suds are my favourite.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Zipwax :thumb:


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Autobrite Banana Gloss makes me want to eat my car. Lush smell!


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

BTBM and lather mmm


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

maxolen wax free better than any i have used


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

AF lather and BTBM are nicest i've tried.


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Chemical guys maxi suds


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The new 'tweeked' version of AF Lather smells different from the older version of Lather - kinda more subtle like you would find in a kitchen product.


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Meguiars soft wash gel, marzipan yum yum

Sent from my HTC


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

CG Glosswrkz for me. Smells like watermelon Jolly Ranchers


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The Autoglym car shampoo, smells of cherry bakewells :thumb:


----------



## Prestige (Jul 7, 2009)

Autoglym Shampoo !


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> Gwash, smells like cherry drops.
> Maxi Suds II - marzipan/almondy smell.
> AF Lather smells not bad - citrusy.. sort of fresh clean smell like kitchen cleaner(in a good way)
> 
> also, the best smelling snowfoam ever has to be the turtlewax pro series cherry.. its the only one that smells strong through the lance.. everyone comments on it!


Should try the VP Advanced Neutral Foam.......oranges through a lance!

As for shampoo, VP wash n protect for me, cherry/almond liqueur scent.......yum!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Purely for smell DJ BTBM


----------

